# Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?



## Noob77 (7. Juni 2017)

*Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*

Mein Router steht demnächst aus Gründen etwas weiter vom PC weg als vorher. Nun möchte ich diesen und ein weiteres Gerät per Kabel ans LAN anschliessen.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, ausser 2 Kabeln ?


----------



## claster17 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*

Schon einen Switch probiert?


----------



## nur (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*

100m lan-kabel sollten i.d.r. von a nach b kein problem darstellen. dieses dann mit, wie oben bereits erwähnt einem aktiven switch aufteilen u weitere lan-kabel anschließen.  außer kabel gibts noch kabellos, aber für solche längen im gebäude nicht vorteilhaft. kommt halt auch auf die gegenbenheiten bei dir drauf an?!


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*

Geht auch ohne switch , aber nur wenn dir eine 100mbit lanverbindung ausreicht
RJ45 CAT5e Y-ADAPTER DOPPLER SPLITTER 10/100 NETZWERK  | eBay

Gibt die Dinger noch woanders, aber den link hatte ich noch den favoriten.
Habe die Splitter schon oft eingesetzt und hatte noch nie Probleme damit

bis 100mbit werden nur 2 Aderpaare genutzt, das heißt mit den Port Dopplern kannst du 2 Geräte über 1 Kabel anschließen...  Brauchst natürlich auf jeder Seite des Kabel eines von diesen Spilttern und auch 2 freie Ports am Router
Ab 1000mbit Netzwerk werden alle 4 Aderpaare genutzt, da geht es leider nicht mehr

Edit: Bin davon ausgegangen das an beiden seiten Netzwerkdosen vorhanden sind, sollte nur ein kabel dort liegen, brauchst du noch zwei Netzwerk Kupplungen 1:1 beschaltet


----------



## lowskill (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*

Und der Vorteil gegenüber einem kleinen Switch ist jetzt welcher? Ich sehe hier nur Nachteile.


----------



## SilasHammig (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*

Es wird kein Netzteil benötigt und die Abmaße sind kleiner.


----------



## tobse2056 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*



lowskill schrieb:


> Und der Vorteil gegenüber einem kleinen Switch ist jetzt welcher? Ich sehe hier nur Nachteile.


Du kannst 2 Physikalische  Netze über ein Kabel führen,
Brauchst keine extra Steckdose für das Netzteil vom Switch.
Der Stormverbrauch wird nicht erhöht, Ein kleiner Switch braucht zwischen 5-10 watt.. macht im Jahr auch 10-20 Euro aus.

Wenn du eh nur ein 100mbit Netzwerk hast , kannst du jedes Gerät mit 100mbit anbinden, statt das die beiden Geräte  sich eine 100mbit Leitung  teilen  müssen.


----------



## lowskill (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Router weiter weg, wie 2 Geräte mit einem Kabel ans LAN ?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Du kannst 2 Physikalische  Netze über ein Kabel führen


Kann mich täuschen, aber hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass das eine Anforderung des TE ist.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Brauchst keine extra Steckdose für das Netzteil vom Switch.


Er will seinen PC anschließen. Es liegt also die Vermutung nahe, dass sich in der Nähe auch eine Steckdose befindet.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Der Stormverbrauch wird nicht erhöht, Ein kleiner Switch braucht zwischen 5-10 watt.. macht im Jahr auch 10-20 Euro aus.


Die 5-Port-Switches von TP-Link z.B. nehmen maximal 3 W auf. Die Durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme wird voraussichtlich sogar niedriger sein. 10-20 € pro Jahr an Stromkosten für so einen Switch halte ich für stark übertrieben.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Wenn du eh nur ein 100mbit Netzwerk hast , kannst du jedes Gerät mit 100mbit anbinden, statt das die beiden Geräte  sich eine 100mbit Leitung  teilen  müssen.


Hat der TE denn nur Fast Ethernet? Ich will es nicht ausschließen, ist aber heutzutage doch eher unüblich. In den meisten Fällen dürften sich flexibel geteilte 1000 Mbit/s als vorteilhafter herausstellen als fixe 100 Mbit/s. Spätestens wenn man dort irgendwann vielleicht ein weiteres Gerät (wenn auch nur kurzfristig) anbinden möchte, bietet ein Switch mehr Flexibilität.

So ein Splitter ist je nach Anforderung keine schlechte Lösung, aber in den meisten Fällen dürfte man mit einem Switch besser bedient sein.


----------

